
HPE wants Oracle to pay $3B for breach of Itanium contract - protomyth
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3077320/software/hpe-wants-oracle-to-pay-3-billion-for-breach-of-itanium-contract.html
======
pinewurst
Several years ago Oracle posted some very amusing HP internal documents about
their Itanium efforts:

[http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/features/itanium-346707.h...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/features/itanium-346707.html)

